# store gold leaves in distilled water



## joheleh (Nov 7, 2013)

After some test i have the necessity to store gold leaves before to treat the with AR. I'm using a glass jar with distilled water in it...i know gold is pretty inert . But ....will it oxidise sooner or later?


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 7, 2013)

joheleh said:


> After some test i have the necessity to store gold leaves before to treat the with AR. I'm using a glass jar with distilled water in it...i know gold is pretty inert . But ....will it oxidise sooner or later?



It won't. gold does not oxidize without the proper conditions, With an acidic medium like hydrochloric acid and a strong oxidizer like nitric acid. Otherwise you should be fine.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a small plastic container filled with tap water holding my small but slowly growing pile if nice shiny yellow flakes.
Keeps me focused.

B.S.


----------



## pimpneightez (Nov 8, 2013)

In theory could you store it in Hydrochloric acid?


----------



## butcher (Nov 8, 2013)

yes but why?
Gold is not attacked by oxygen, H2O, HCl, HNO3, or H2SO4.
You could store gold in acid, but the acid itself can be volatile putting off fumes (concentration plays a role here), acid can be dangerous to store, basically acid pose more dangers, why would you wish to store gold in acid when it can easily be rinsed with water and stored more safely.


----------



## Lou (Nov 8, 2013)

I wouldn't store it in HCl because air may get in and oxidize a small portion of Cl- to Cl2 and dissolve a bit of the Au.

Best just to store it under DI water like you're doing.


----------

